# Honest dog breed reviews by dog breed owners



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I thought it might be fun to have a go at making a "dog breed" review thread, where we can each put up a little info about our breed, based not upon the breed standard, but on the real life examples we own.

I will come back to this thread at the end of each day (or more frequently if needed) and edit this post so that it includes an alphabetical index of links to each dog breed review.

The alphabetical list of breeds reviewed so far is (or will be) at the end of this first post.

*How to take part *

To keep the review formats consistent, I have prepared a review "layout" here:


```
Thanks for reviewing your breed! Read this next bit carefully.

To keep the reviews consistent, this layout should help you. Whenever you see the words, "START EDIT" and "END EDIT", you simply need to place your mouse cursor after the words "START EDIT" and follow the hints.

Remember to delete the "START EDIT" and "END EDIT" parts once you have completed a section.
e.g. if you see:
[SIZE="4"][B]START EDIT...INSERT DOG BREED NAME HERE...END EDIT[/B][/SIZE]
it would become:
[SIZE="4"][B]Staffordshire Bull Terrier[/B][/SIZE] 
if you own a staffordshire bull terrier.

OK...have fun! You will need to delete all of the writing you have just read now (otherwise it will show in your post) including this line! :) 


[SIZE="4"][B]START EDIT...INSERT DOG BREED NAME HERE...END EDIT[/B][/SIZE]

[B][U]Puppy Photo[/U][/B]
START EDIT...THIS IS A GOOD PLACE TO INSERT AN IMAGE OF A PUPPY. PERHAPS USE ONE OF YOUR OWN, OR ONE FROM GOOGLE IMAGES. IF YOU DON'T HAVE ONE OR DO NOT KNOW HOW TO INSERT IMAGES, SIMPLY DELETE THIS PART...END EDIT

[B][U]Adult Photo[/U][/B]
START EDIT...THIS IS A GOOD PLACE TO INSERT AN IMAGE OF A FULLY GROWN DOG. PERHAPS USE ONE OF YOUR OWN, OR ONE FROM GOOGLE IMAGES. IF YOU DON'T HAVE ONE OR DO NOT KNOW HOW TO INSERT IMAGES, SIMPLY DELETE THIS PART...END EDIT

[B][U]Useful quick dog info[/U][/B]

[I]Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? -[/I] START EDIT...TYPE WHAT SIZE E.G. SMALL...END EDIT

[I]Sheds a lot? -[/I] START EDIT...INSERT ANSWER HERE...END EDIT

[I]Good with kids? -[/I] START EDIT...INSERT ANSWER HERE...END EDIT

[I]Good with other pets? -[/I] START EDIT...INSERT ANSWER HERE...END EDIT

[I]Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? -[/I] START EDIT...INSERT ANSWER HERE...END EDIT

[I]How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - [/I] START EDIT...INSERT ANSWER HERE INCLUDING HOW LONG EACH WALK NEEDS TO BE...END EDIT

[U]
[B]I am basing the rest of this review on...[/B][/U]
START EDIT...YOUR PET'S NAME, THEIR AGE AND HOW LONG YOU HAVE HAD THEM...END EDIT

[U][B]
3 best points[/B][/U]
[LIST]
[*]START EDIT...GIVE A GOOD POINT ABOUT YOUR BREED AND THEN A SENTENCE TO DESCRIBE IT...END EDIT
[*]START EDIT...GIVE A SECOND GOOD POINT ABOUT YOUR BREED AND THEN A SENTENCE TO DESCRIBE IT...END EDIT
[*]START EDIT...GIVE A THIRD AND FINAL GOOD POINT ABOUT YOUR BREED AND THEN A SENTENCE TO DESCRIBE IT...END EDIT
[/LIST]
[U]
[B]3 worst points[/B][/U]
[LIST]
[*]START EDIT...GIVE A BAD POINT ABOUT YOUR BREED AND THEN A SENTENCE TO DESCRIBE IT...END EDIT
[*]START EDIT...GIVE A SECOND BAD POINT ABOUT YOUR BREED AND THEN A SENTENCE TO DESCRIBE IT...END EDIT
[*]START EDIT...GIVE A THIRD AND FINAL BAD POINT ABOUT YOUR BREED AND THEN A SENTENCE TO DESCRIBE IT...END EDIT
[/LIST]

[U][B]
Extra notes about this breed[/B][/U]
START EDIT...HERE IS A GOOD PLACE TO ADD ANY EXTRA NOTES ABOUT YOUR BREED THAT YOU FEEL HAVE NOT YET BEEN COVERED IN THE REVIEW ABOVE...END EDIT
```
To review your breed, simply copy all of the text in the above box, hit the 'Reply' button, and then paste the text into your reply. From there, follow the instructions written in the text!

I hope that this thread becomes popular, because it only takes a few minutes to review your breed like this, and you will be helping others in future to discover what life with your breed is like in your real day to day life. 

*Links to breed reviews covered so far:*

*A*
American Cocker Spaniel - Review by FluffyBunny2001
*B*
Beagle - Review by Ducky
Border Collie - Review by Lemmsy
Bouvier Des Flandres - Review by Classixuk
*C*
_No reviews yet_
*D*
Doberman - Review by Casandra
*E*
English Cocker Spaniel (Show Type) - Review by Seven Pets
*F*
_No reviews yet_
*G*
German Shepherd - Review by Sequeena
*H*
_No reviews yet_
*I*
Irish Wolfhound - Review by RachyBobs
*J*
_No reviews yet_
*K*
_No reviews yet_
*L*
Labrador Retriever - Review by Thorne
Leonberger - Review by Tanya1989
*M*
_No reviews yet_
*N*
_No reviews yet_
*O*
_No reviews yet_
*P*
Patterdale Terrier - Review by Verbatim
*Q*
_No reviews yet_
*R*
_No reviews yet_
*S*
_No reviews yet_
*T*
_No reviews yet_
*U*
_No reviews yet_
*V*
_No reviews yet_
*W*
_No reviews yet_
*X*
_No reviews yet_
*Y*
_No reviews yet_
*Z*
_No reviews yet_


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

*Dobermann*

Puppy Photo










Adult Photo

Cropped & Docked:









Natural:









Useful quick dog info

Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? - Medium

Sheds a lot? - Despite their short fur, the Dobermann sheds quite a bit. They are also prone to several skin conditions making them unpopular with those with allergies.

Good with kids? - Generally, so long as they are trained and raised from a young age. They can be extremely energetic and therefore are better suited to an adult only home.

Good with other pets? - Yes, when desensitized from a young age again. There is a common issue in the breed called Male on Male Aggression. If a male dobermann is in your home it is unheard of to even consider having another male of any breed unless you're incredibly experienced and can cope with the possibility of lifelong separation.

Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? - This totally depends on the dog. Most Dobermanns are very intune with their owners and can sense the emotions their owner is experiencing. It really does depend how the dog is raised, socialization and temperament etc.

How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - A very highly energetic and intelligent breed, the Dobermann needs to be walked a minimum of 2 hours a day with offlead playtime and several training sessions as well. My experience is that Dobermanns who do not get this standard are incredibly bored and can get destructive.

I am basing the rest of this review on...
Dobermann owner and volunteer trainer for Dobermann rescue groups.

3 best points

* Loyalty. These dogs will die for their owners, they are so eager to please.
* Beautiful characters. The Dobermann is full of personality, but certainly not for the faint of heart!
* Determination and Drive. These guys are so amazingly determined, they are such a joy to own and work with.

3 worst points

* Health. This has to be one of the most unhealthy breeds out there today. With von Willebrands Disease, Dilated Cardiomyopathy, Renal/Liver diseases, eye disease, Albinism and CDA plaguing the breed and the sheer number of unscrupulous bybs out there, finding healthy lines is very difficult nowadays. The breed once had a longevity of over 15 years and is now down to an average of 9.
* Expensive. The Dobermann not only can cost you big bucks just from health problems alone, but they wont thrive on storebrand kibble. Gastric issues abound (the kind that require gasmasks) mean this breed needs a high quality kibble or better yet, raw feeding.
* Losing them. I have never had such a strong bond with any of my dogs. Its a shame they don't live forever.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

*Beagle*

*Puppy Photo*









*Adult Photo*









*Useful quick dog info*
_
Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed?_ - Small to Medium

_Sheds a lot?_ - Although short haired, they do shed a lot.

_Good with kids?_ - Very good with children as long as they have been introduced respectfully.

_Good with other pets?_ - Very good with other pets as long as they have been introduced young and socialised correctly.

_Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar?_ -They will certainly alert you to the visitor but then proceed to Lick the Burglar.

_How many walks a day (minimum) are needed?_ - High energy breed which would require minimum 2 walks a day as well as several play sessions and training sessions.

*I am basing the rest of this review on...*
Bailey, 19months (died from accident), bought from breeder at 12weeks

*
3 best points*

* friendly and fun and always wanting cuddles
* very smart dogs, quick to learn with the correct training
* full of energy, however quite willing to snuggle up for a snooze when required.

*3 worst points*

* extremely high scent drive. will follow nose above anything else. recall can be non existant. 
* can be highly destructive when left alone or through boredom. 
* will eat anything that they can get their jaws around, so must be vigilant when out walking to avoid swallowing of foreign objects.

*
Extra notes about this breed*
A very compact and energetic breed, loves to run! Consistent training is essential especially in recall as the high scent drive is prone to the beagle running off and not returning. Not impossible to train but requires hard work and dedication. Not suitable for someone looking for an "easy" dog. 
Fun, friendly, full of life! Its not humanly possible to stay angry at a beagle, just look into their eyes.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

English Cocker Spaniel (Show Type)

Puppy Photo









Adult Photo
Docked:









Natural:









Useful quick dog info

Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? - Small to Medium

Sheds a lot? - Can shred a lot

Good with kids? - Very good with children

Good with other pets? - Can have a chase/hunt instinct, but usually good with other pets if introduced from a young age

Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? - Lick the burglar, can alert to strangers, but will immediately warm to them when they are introduced

How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - Medium-high energy breed, at least 2 walks a day, minimum of 1 hour each, some off lead walks each day needed.

I am basing the rest of this review on...
Ollie, my dog who I have owned from 9 weeks of age for 16 months.

3 best points

* friendly, affectionate, will love anyone
* very clever and can do various dog sports, such as agility
* can do any length of walk, but will also sleep during the day and have a relaxing time

3 worst points

* coat is extremely high maintenance, but can be clipped short to minimize grooming
* very human orientated, so don't like being left alone for too long
* can be too clever, need to know a lot about training to outwit them, otherwise they'll outwit you.

Extra notes about this breed
Compact, small-medium dog to fit in any small car to take on journeys, can sit on your lap comfortably too , will attach to the person that trains them the most, and can ignore the others, can be difficult during the teenage phase due to loss of recall etc, can be a bit too excitable with other dogs and can get in to trouble with dominant dogs, and make sure that the parents are health screened for their eyes (PRA) and kidneys (FN). Generally healthy breed and respond well to positive, kind training (eg clicker training, treat training etc), respond badly to negative, harsh methods (eg shouting etc).


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok I'll have a go...

*German Shepherd Dog*
*
Puppy Photo*









*Adult Photo*









*Useful quick dog info*
*
Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed?* - Large

*Sheds a lot?* - If you have long haired yes. The short haired GSDs also shed a bit but it can easily be kept on top of with regular grooming

*Good with kids?* - Brilliantly if brought up and introduced properly

*Good with other pets?* - See above
*
Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar?* - Reknown for biting the burgular but you have the odd one out who doesn't know up from down

*How many walks a day (minimum) are needed?* - 2 walks a day MINIMUM and they have to be at least 1 hour long
*
I am basing the rest of this review on...*
Sky who is one year old and I've had her for the past 10 months. I've also grown up with GSDs.

*3 best points*

* Quick learner. Training is a pleasure with this breed as they tend to pick up new things very quickly.
* Unbelievably loyal. This breed will follow you to the ends of the earth
* Very energetic!! Perfect if you're out and about all the time

*3 worst points*

* Reknown to be talkers. You get the odd one out but generally they love to bark/howl/whine at you for random reasons
* Stubborn. If you give them an inch they will take a mile
* Possibly too clever for their own good. They know how to twist you to get what they want.
*
Extra notes about this breed*
The GSD makes a brilliant guard dog but training has to be consistent as they sometimes have a tendancy to 'go deaf'. Make sure you have recall down when you have this breed because you're definitely not going to catch them if they run off! Brilliant as running partners but be careful as the breed is prone to hip/elbow dysplasia.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

American Cocker Spaniel

Puppy Photo









Adult Photo








Docked








Natural

Useful quick dog info

Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? - Small.medium
Sheds a lot? - Not really

Good with kids? - Needs early socialisation

Good with other pets? - Again needs early socialisation

Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? - Lick the burglar

How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - Fairly active breed,two,hour long walks off lead needed

I am basing the rest of this review on...
My current American cocker Fudge









3 best points.
-Very loyal
-Very happy to sleep all day
-Loves all people

3 worst points
-Coat needs alot of work,so is usually kept short
-Hates being left alone
-Can be very gaurdy

Extra notes about this breed
Bold and keen to work, the American Cocker Spaniel is equally suited to life as a gundog or as a household pet. Cheerful, gentle and sweet. This breed is of average intelligence, and is respectful of its master's authority. Amusing, trustworthy and charming with an ever-wagging tail. They are active, playful and devoted, but should be socialized well when they are young to avoid a tendency for shyness. They love everyone and need firm, loving leadership and daily exercise to be happy. They can be difficult to housebreak . There are two types, field lines and show lines. 
*Health issues*
( Immune Mediated Hemolytic Anemia ) - the immune system attacks the blood cells, resulting in serious blood loss from the body in the urine and typically death if not treated immediately.
Eyes - Glaucoma, Cataracts, Entropion and ectropion, Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) resulting in eventual blindness.
Skin - Allergies, seborrhea, lip fold pyoderma all which can lead to irritations and skin infections as the dog scratches and rubs the area.
otitis externa - Ear infections, common in any dog with a folded ear. 
Phosphofructokinase deficiency - destroys red blood cells and leads to anemia and muscle degeneration and pain in movement.
cardiomyopathy


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

*Patterdale Terrier*

*Puppy Photo*









*Adult Photo*









*Useful quick dog info*

_Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? -_ Small

_Sheds a lot? -_ Moderate/low - depends wether the coat is short or wiry 

_Good with kids? -_ Yes, but must be carefully supervised as they are very much still a working terrier breed and can be snappy.

_Good with other pets? -_ Not good with small furries as they are a working breed created for ratting. Can be good with other dogs if socialised early. Wouldn't reccomend with cats as they might chase them!

_Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? -_ It depends very much on the dog, mine would probably hide from the burglar 

_How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - _ One with plenty of offlead exercise - they are a very lively breed!


*I am basing the rest of this review on...*
Tiger, my rescue who is 3 years old. The most energetic dog i've ever known!

*
3 best points*

Very active and will play all day long!
Very loyal
Very affectionate!

*3 worst points*

Can sometimes drive you crazy with the playing! It really does never stop!
Will take advantage if they can - make sure they know you're boss!
Still very much a working dog so huge amounts of care should be taken when this breed is around anything smaller than them and furry/feathery!!

*
Extra notes about this breed*
This breed are probably not ideal for a first time owner as they often need tough training. Although they are intelligent and learn quickly, they are also clever enough to hunt out your tiniest weak point and play on it to the maximum! They are happy little dogs and are very much 'typical terriers'.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

*Puppy Photo (not the dog in question)*










*Adult Photo*

















​
Useful quick dog info

Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? - Giant (Very Giant!)

Sheds a lot? - Average shedder

Good with kids? - Yes

Good with other pets? - Yes

Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? - Bite the burglar

How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - 1 hour walk 45 mins to run per day

I am basing the rest of this review on...
Hattie - 4 years old

3 best points

* Very intelligent dogs
* Average shedder, Gentle and calm
* Relaxed breed

3 worst points

* Coat needs brushing often
* Can be pull on the leed so needs a firm owner and lots of training
* Can reach the worktops!

Extra notes about this breed
Irish Wolfhound's are excellent family dogs, very calm, gentle and relaxed. They are great with children and other dogs. Very loyal dogs.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

*Border Collie*

*Puppy Photo*









*Adult Photo*
Show Type Border Collie








Working stock border collie 









*Useful quick dog info*

_Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? -_Medium

_Sheds a lot? -_ Depends on coat type. You can get long, medium and short haired collies. But generally they do shed but not excessively

_Good with kids? -_ Yes great, especially if socialised from a young age and brought up with children. Working collies have a reputation for OTT behaviours around children but with clear training and socialisation this can be totally avoided. It is normally understimulated collies that display this behaviour. Border Collies bond incredibly strongly with their people

_Good with other pets? -_Yes. Many live with other animals, such as cats and small furries and ideally the dog would be socialised around other animals from a young age.

_Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? -_ Totally depends on the individual. Collies do bond incredibly closely to their people and some (especially the worky types) can be quite phobic, others on the other hand are very confident.

_How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - _ Generally 2 really good length walks daily are needed. However for the majority of border collies, walks alone simply aren't enough, they are working dogs and currently recognised as the most intelligent breed of dog. Border Collies will thrive if they have a job to do, from the sheep work they were designed for, to dog agility, flyball, competitive obedience, heelwork to music, CaniX, Assistance/alert dogs, fire and rescue dogs, search and rescue dogs, the list goes on...


*I am basing the rest of this review on...*
My own Border Collie and others *
3 best points*

Incredibly intelligent, quick to learn and want to learn more. This intelligence combined with their agility, physique and stamina makes them fantastic agility, flyball etc dogs. 
Incredibly affectionate and bonded with "their people". This makes many aspects of training easier and makes them fantastic additions to the family  
Very high working drive and ability.

*3 worst points*

On the go 24/7- especially the workers! If you do not exercise/mentally stimulate them sufficiently they will find themselves a job! 
 Due to their very high intelligence and ability to quickly learn new things they can just as easily learn bad habits! Many people have also found themselves outwitted by a collie :lol:
They are incredibly sensitive to emotion and the worky types especially can be very phobic dogs, that need lots of positive training and experiences around new things. Sadly this is often worsened by bad breeders who breed these dogs to make a "quick buck" and do not give the dogs/pups the best start to life.

*
Extra notes about this breed*
Border Collies are fantastic dogs but they do need plenty of exercise and many definately need a job to do. For someone who wants to get involved with agility, flyball and other dog sports they are an absolute dream. Their high intelligence and ability to learn things and use their initiative makes them fantastic working dogs who are very intune with their people and always waiting for the next command. Not the easiest first time dogs, which explains as to why there are many collies to be found in rescue 
Nevertheless collies are brilliant dogs, who are very loyal and affectionate and great fun to be around


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow! Big thanks to all of you who reviewed your breeds so far! I have updated the index on the first post.

Reading through the reviews this morning, what I really liked about them all is that I could actually picture living with each dog. Most reviews (kennel club standard etc.) concentrate on the physical attributes and a little on temperament. So whilst I knew _what_ an Irish Wolfhound was, I didn't know _who_ an Irish Wolfhound was (if you know what I mean?)

These reviews make that so much easier!

Does anyone else fancy having a go? It really is a lot easier than it looks and only takes about 5 minutes if you follow the instructions in the first post! Maybe some reviews for rescue dogs and crossbreeds would be a nice addition too!

Go on guys...put the kettle on and give your pet the limelight it deserves


----------



## Ameliexx (Sep 25, 2009)

I'l write a Westie one when I have more time but can only go on personal experience and Murphy is only 21 weeks


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Leonberger*

Puppy Photo







7 week old male
11 months







Still not matured at 19 months








*Useful quick dog info*

*Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? -* Giant (Very Giant)
*Sheds a lot? *- heavily twice a year, moderately in between

*Good with kids? -* Fantastic but can be clumsy and easily knock one over

*Good with other pets? -* Wonderful

*Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? -* Bite the burglar, if the burglar brave enough to break in after hearing their bark!
*How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? -* nothing more than 10 minutes for first 6 months. Then 1, hour a day walk minimum

*I am basing the rest of this review on...*
Mine, plus many others

*3 best points*
Loyal- loves to be around owner. 
Friendly- loves everybody and everything
Amenable- placid, easy to train, takes everything in its stride

*3 worst points*
loves water- will play in it, including water bowls.... kitchen floor permanently wet.
likes to lie in door ways- be prepared to be constantle stepping over them
clingy- not what i consider a fault but some will. wants to be with you all the time.

*Extra notes about this breed*
Fantastic wonderful breed, that really are addictive. you cannot just have one. people will stop you everytime you are out with dogs so be prepared to answer same questions over and over again... what breed is that? where they from? how much are they? how much do they eat? etc... then you get comments such as, thats a bear, lion, donkey, you should get a saddle for that etc.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

LABRADOR RETRIEVER

Puppy Photo









Adult Photo (working type)









Adult Photo (show type)









Useful quick dog info

Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? - Medium/Large

Sheds a lot? - Yes, heavily twice a year, low/moderate in between

Good with kids? - Generally excellent with proper socialisation

Good with other pets? - Again excellent when well socialised and introduced (mine lives with a canary and a hamster with no problem)

Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? - Varies hugely between dogs, judging from my own and those who've come through the kennels i work at. Most will certainly alert you to any intruders

How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - Minimum of one but will take all the walking you can give them. They need at least an hour a day at the absolute bare minimum

I am basing the rest of this review on...
My lab 7.5 year old male Lab Scooter, who we've owned since he was 9 weeks old, along with other Labradors i know well and have met through Kennel work. Scooter is of working type.

3 best points
- The vast majority are incredibly patient with children 
- Very fast learners who are easy to train and revel in it
- Incredibly versatile! A lab will turn it's paws to just about anything

3 worst points
- Overbreeding in some lines, leading to less than equable temperments and health problems
- Can be over-defensive of family, especially children
- Puppyhood lasts a long time and can be a very destructive period!

Extra notes about this breed
The Labrador is a hugely varying breed but is generally high-energy, affectionate, loyal to it's home and family and highly responsive to training. They are slow to mature both mentally and physically, many not "filling out" before 5years of age, making the first few years of ownership like owning a big, boisterous, clumsy puppy! Sadly this extrovert behaviour leads to many young Labs finding themselves in rescue.
Their intelligence can make them excellent problem solvers - opening doors, fridges and bins is quickly mastered!
The show strain of Labrador is compact and easily adapts to life as a pet, whereas the larger working strain can be too high-energy for many regular pet owners - they like having a job to do!
All around, a great fun breed who is ready for anything and at the end of the day likes nothing more than a cuddle


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

good idea for a thread will post on it later as im in colelge atm. so will come back and do it when i get home  as the golden retreiver space is blank


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

Puppy Photo
at end of thread

Adult Photo
at end of thread

Useful quick dog info

Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? medium breed

Sheds a lot? - sheds a lot during shedding seasons but a little throughout the year

Good with kids? - she is genrally very good with children unless eating

Good with other pets? - again very good unlless eating

Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? lick the burgalr but will let you know that someone is there by barking alot 

How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - at least an hour n half a day


I am basing the rest of this review on...
i am basing this reveiw on angel she is 2 and half years old and had her since she was 8 weeks 


3 best points
very loving towards humans- is there when you upset, and she always wants to be by your side.
is quite calm- not very hyperactive in the house, een during play time she isnt charging around.
very intelligent - picks up new tricks easily can also get around tricky situations such opening a shut gate to get into the grass in garden


3 worst points
sheds alot- have to hover about 8 times a day during shedding season
obssesive over me- doesnt let anyone else hold her lead, unless im walking next to her, will follow me everywhere around the house. 
food aggession- she has developed slight food aggression.



Extra notes about this breed
golden retrievers are lovely dogs to own, the only problem is you always want to buy more as they are very cute adorable puppies and grow into loving wonderful dogs, they are a fantastic breed with a gorgeous face and well-built body, with feathering in there coat with looks good. they only need to be brushed once a week, but can do it twice a day during shedding to stop all of it going on the carpet. she lovs to play ball witch is good for teaching recall as they want you to throw it again, this breed is also good for first time owners as they are trained easily and not hard work maintenance wise.


----------



## Snoof (Feb 12, 2010)

*Shetland Sheepdog*

*Puppy Photo*










*Adult Photo*










*Useful quick dog info*

*Small Breed.*
Ideal height for males: 37cm (14 1/2 inches), bitches 35,5cm (14 inches) more than 2,5cm or 1 inch above or below these numbers are highly undesirable. Haha. My sheltie is about 48cm. Go figure, big boy 
*Sheds a lot?* Yes. This breed does shed quite a lot and needs alot of grooming to prevent tangles. A good advice is to start grooming at an early age as alot of shelties are sensitive and will need some getting used to it. Double coated fur. Undercoat is soft, while outer coat has long, harsh textured hairs. 
*
Good with kids*, tho better with bigger, more calm kids than the small noisy ones  Can be slightly precautious towards strangers, but should not be nervous.

*Good with other pets?* Shelties can learn to get along with anyone!

*Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar?* Probably pretend to plan to bite the burglar, until the burglar starts rubbing the shelties tummy. Totally useless if the burglar gets inside, but good warners when they're still outside!

*How many walks a day (minimum) are needed?* I would say about 45 minutes a day, but they can go much further than that if wanted. Shelties are flexible when it comes to walks and excersise, which means it can be satisfied if you're not feeling well one day and decide to keep to short walks. But remember to go the extra mile the next day, as a sheltie who isnt stimulated mentally and physically will start tucking into your furniture 

*I am basing the rest of this review on*...Ticko and Buster. Ticko was my last Sheltie which i had until he died the age of 12. Buster who is now 3 years old and who'm I've had since he was a puppy.

*3 best points*

* Very handler orientated which means it's easy to keep eye contact with them while training. Sensitive and responsive.
* Always happy! If you are having a bad day you forget why when you come home to a sheltie who doesn't wag his tail, but his whole entire body!
* Intelligent. Sometimes I catch myself thinking Buster understands what I am saying.

*3 worst points*

* Shelties have a tendency to get easily frightened, which might lead to problems if you treat them the wrong way, or train them with anything else than positive enforcement.
* Some also have a tendency to bark alot, especially when accompanied by other dogs.
* Can be a bit cautious towards strangers, which might not suit everyone's style.

*Extra notes about this breed*

Fantastic companions wether you live alone or with a big family. The shelties absolutely love their family and would probably sacrifice it's life for them. They react best to clicker-training, not the old fashion treat and punishment way. 
Remember they still have their herding genes in them, so they might like to run after bicycles, joggers, cars etc.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

*Alaskan Malamute
*
Puppy Photo









Adult Photo









*Useful quick dog info*

Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? - Giant, Height Dogs 64-71cms (25-28ins); bitches 58-66cms (23-26 ins) Weight between 38-56kgs (85-125lbs).

Sheds alot - lose their coat twice a year as they have very heavy dual layered coats, not for the houseproud

Good with kids? - provided they are raised with children they are great

Good with other pets? - again, needs to be raised with them from puppyhood. However as mals mature they tend to become same sex dominant.

Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? - lick the burglar, the most hopeless watchdog ever, too friendly

How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - 2 walk of at least 2 hours each

I am basing the rest of this review on...
Nero, 5 years and has sadly passed on. I have worked and shown alaskan malamutes for a number of years.

*3 best points
*
* bond very quickly and make great family dogs
* Always happy to be out and about, perfect if your an outdoor person
* unusual as they "talk" to you by woo woo-ing constantly, very friendly

*3 worst points*

* they shed ALOT! they also love any sort of dirt so not really recommended for the very houseproud 
* Very high energy dogs who will become problematic and uncontrollable if they are not given the exercise they need
*Dont take commands very easily as they are exceptionally stubborn and challenging 

*
Extra notes about this breed*
Not a first time dog as they are so challenging to train and not the cheapest dogs in the world to feed etc as they are a giant breed. They are so loving and loyal to their family but they are working dogs and NEED exercise unless you want big trouble lol!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cairn Terrier

Puppy Photo









Adult Photo









Useful quick dog info

Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? -
Small

Sheds a lot? - 
No they barely shed

Good with kids? - 
Yes they love kids but they might be a bit too enthusiastic for small children and can be snappy

Good with other pets? - 
With a lot of training and socialisation. They're terriers and will go for small furry pets and can be a bit dodgy with other dogs especially bigger ones

Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? - 
Bite probably they make very good watch dogs and will bark when people come

How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - 
They need a lot of exercise minimum an hour and a half a day. They aren't lazy lapdogs

I am basing the rest of this review on...
Talking to other owners and my cairn mix

3 best points

* Very sweet and affectionate with owners
* Very charismatic and always into everything
* Smart and athletic

3 worst points

* Can be very bad with small furries and have quite a high prey drive
* Will try to take on bigger dogs Buster's favourite game as a puppy was trying to take on neighbours rotties.
* Very vocal can cause trouble with neighbours


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Dalmatian

Puppy photo









Adult Photo









Useful quick dog info

Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? Large

Sheds a lot? An aweful lot!!!! They don't stop . . it's constant, and you cannot wear black as it shows up really bad, white too it shows up really bad!! Gets everywhere and it's difficult to remove!

Good with kids? Only if they are brought up with thm and they know them . . not good with strangers!

Good with other pets? Yes!!!

Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? Bite the burglar!

How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? 2 . . 2 hrs at least each one!

I am basing the rest of this review on...
Darwin . . 9 Months . . Have had him 5 months 

3 best points

Loving . . Darwin is extremely affectionate to his "family"
Intelligent . . It takes him 5 mins to learn a new trick!
Loyal . . Am confident he would protect me with his life!

3 worst points

Greedy . . will just eat and eat and eat . . you cannot leave any food about as he WILL have it!
Overprotective . . cannot talk to strangers in the street without him "voicing" his dissaproval of them!
Never tired . . .He will go and go and go . . . a 20 min run with a bike doesnt wear him out . . not even out of puff . . unfortunately not a dog that can go without a walk if "it's bad weather" !!!!

Extra notes about this breed

Stunning breed but don't be seduced by their appearance! They are not easy, but they are comedian's! Everyday is a giggle with them, and their intelligence is underestimated, they are often critisized for being dumb and stupid . . but they are far from it . . they are stubborn and will not work for nothing! You have to give them a reason or they'll just ignore you! NOT TO BE TAKEN FOR GRANTED!!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Springer Spaniel X Alaskan Malamute
Cross breed to show how different the same "breed" can be 
Puppy Photo









Adult Photo









Useful quick dog info

Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? Medium to large (they are around 30kg-34kg)

Sheds a lot? - yes Lots!!!! there is hair left everywhere although they dont "need" grooming as such its best to get the furinator out to get rid of some of the hair

Good with kids? - Zeb yes excellent with children, adores all kids of all ages, Bear not so good Loves the ones he knows but hes slightly nervous of older children

Good with other pets? - Yes if they are already in the family, Another male dog would not be excepted in our home, BUT i am 100% sure they would Kill any small furries brought into the home (rabbit/rats e.t.c)

Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? Zeb would bite without a doubt, Bear would Hide unless they went near our children then he would bite

How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - around 2hrs But off lead can be tricky as they have stubborn streaks, so need excellent recall, bear needs slightly more Both need alot of mental stimulation at home and love hide and seek games

I am basing the rest of this review on... Zeb and bear 14months old had zeb since 8 weeks old and bear since 8 months old

3 best points
1. Very funny dogs, both have such different and great personalities, that there is never a dull day with them
2. clever will learn things quickly if they want to
3. very good family dogs, love and adore their family more the anything

3 worst points
1- the hair!!
2. zeb is male dominant although hes fine with male dog he knows but dislikes strange males
3. Stubborn, clever, dopey all at the same time!

Extra notes about this breed

Two very different dogs, zeb dislikes strange male dogs, bear isnt fussed at all, need exercise one dog more so then the other. They are love their family and will protect them if they feel they are in danger, can be very distructive if left alone as they dont like it even with proper crate training e,t,c and seperation training they still dont like to be left. Not brilliant off lead as they tend to see/smell something they think needs investigating and off they go! Not sure if they would be suitable really for first time dog owners unless the effort was put in. Can be very lazy and laid back in the home people can walk in without the dogs even batting an eye lid, but will let you know if they dont like you (bear will go to his crate and hid zeb will sit and watch your every move)


----------



## MissJ (Aug 3, 2009)

Labrador Retriever

Puppy Photo









Adult Photo









Useful quick dog info

Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? - Large

Sheds a lot? - Yes

Good with kids? - Generally good with children. Although mine is a bit scared of them and runs away as she hasn't been brought up with them.

Good with other pets? - Generally yes but she can be a bit moody with certain dogs that are over the top with her.

Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? - Lick the burglar!

How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - 1 long walk needed on lead and also off lead. 2 would be better.

I am basing the rest of this review on...
My labrador

3 best points
Intelligent
Friendly
Affectionate

3 worst points
Greedy
sometimes stuborn
likes to chase cats (she has not been brought up with cats in the home though)

Extra notes about this breed
The labrador is a lovely friendly breed that likes to be part of family activities. Puppies are very active and get bored easily andhave crocodile teeth. Some labradors are very laid back but otherslike mine can be very on the go and loves to do obedience and learn new things. If you get one as a puppy you must train them to walk properly on the lead as they do like to pull, and when they grow up and are still pulling it can make walks not very pleasent. My labrador likes to lounge around on the sofa indoors and when outside she can be a little nutter. I love her to bits :thumbup:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

MINIATURE SCHNAUZER.

Puppy Photo









Adult Photo

How i trim Bella, more of a natural cut.









How schnauzers can look- (without the docked tail)
http://media-2.web.britannica.com/eb-media/46/79546-004-2B29BFD8.jpg

Useful quick dog info

Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? - small.

Sheds a lot? - No shedding.

Good with kids? - Yes

Good with other pets? - Not so good with small furry's.

Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? - wouldnt bite the burglar but would bark at it, and let you know someone was around!

How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - one.

I am basing the rest of this review on...
Bella, aged 10 months, owned for 8 months.

3 best points

Obedient- eager to learn and please

Affectionate- always wanting fuss and love and is so soft with my three year old daughter.

Adaptable- from one minute lying asleep on the floor to the next out running wild in a field. Calm in the house, fun loving outdoors.

3 worst points

Tendency to bark- has the tendency to bark at quite a lot of things unless positively trained out of it from the beginning.

Grooming- As the breed doesnt moult (positive) her hair does just keep growing so it needs constant attention so it doesnt get matted and she needs to be clipped regularly. Either a skill you want to learn or an expense to spend at the groomers.

High prey drive- Wouldnt be trusted alone with my rabbits, although listened very well when i was there and asking her to leave them alone.

Extra notes about this breed

Delightful, spirited dogs that are full of character. They can be what you want them to be, very adaptable. Fun to own and will make you smile everyday!!


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

Staffordshire Bull Terrier

Puppy Photo








Adult Photo








Useful quick dog info

Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? -Medium..

Sheds a lot? - .A litlle

Good with kids? - Brilliant with kids known as the nanny dog but can be boisterous!!

Good with other pets? - Yes if introduced from puppyhood, though could be trouble with small furries!!

Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? - Most think they would tear their face off but no they would roll over for a belly rub!!:arf:

How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - .A couple at 30 minutes is usually enough, they enjoy lots of play!

I am basing the rest of this review on...
Izzy aged 10months had her since 8 months(and friends Staffs)

3 best points

* Loyal, loving and oh so cuddly-they smell pretty good too lol.
*.Easy to train if you take the time and dont tend to run off..
* Great with kids, brilliant family dog and good with strangers too..

3 worst points

* Can be dog aggresssive if not socialised at a young age,males tend to be worse toward other males
* Can be unwilling to leave the house if it's raining and hates baths!!
* Massive chewer will chew ANYTHING if not given toys to chew or left for long periods of time.

Extra notes about this breed
Contrary to popular belief Staffs are one of the best dogs to own with kids and families, they are loyal and loving and gentle with children . They learn well through play but dont require huge amounts of exercise. Can be stubborn so firm training is essential!!! training is easy and they are good with recall.Great for 1st time owner (imo, as this is our 1st family dog!)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I think this thread should be a sticky!

lots of very good, honest and true to the breed reviews, could be very useful to new members or anyone considering another dog! 

Can we review breeds we don't actually own? I know it's not as good as ones from real owners but it gives us scope to post many other breeds, I'd like to review the Great Dane as I don't think there are any owners on here


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I think this thread should be a sticky!
> 
> lots of very good, honest and true to the breed reviews, could be very useful to new members or anyone considering another dog!
> 
> Can we review breeds we don't actually own? I know it's not as good as ones from real owners but it gives us scope to post many other breeds, I'd like to review the Great Dane as I don't think there are any owners on here


Yeah good idea as long as quotes from reliable sources, im sure theres loads of GD sites to look at and get info from :thumbup:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

German Shepherd

Puppy Photo


Adult Photo


Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? Medium

Sheds a lot? Yes, All year round more so winter/summer

Good with kids? Yes if properly socialised

Good with other pets? Yes if peoperly socialised

Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? Ace would bite / Akira would lick
How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? At least 2. How long depends on age. Puppy 15 mins 2-3 times a day. Adult at least 2 hours a day


I am basing the rest of this review on...
Akira 5 months have had since 8 weeks. Ace 3.5 years have had since 13 weeks.

3 best points. Very intelligent learn very quickly and always want to please Akira has won 4 awards in training and is 5 months.
Very good natured. Always alert and aware but willing to make new friends. They always play with other dogs.
Extremely loyal and know when something wrong. Will always come over to comfort us. 

3 worst Points: Can be weary of dodgy looking people, Ace hates people in hoods loitering and will bark.
Molt: Carpet is always covered in hair and needs to be swept at least twice a day.
If not trained and socialised from an early age can have behavioural issues later on.

Extra notes about this breed
One of the most loyal and loving breeds I have come across. Very protective of their home and family but willing to accept strangers and animals.
A great breed to be around but I prob wouldnt recommed it for a first time owner :thumbup: go GSD :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

JACK RUSSELL TERRIER









(Not my picture...don't have a puppy pick cos mine adopted as an adult).










This is my picture...my little man Sumo!!

Useful quick dog info

Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? - SMALL

Sheds a lot? - DEPENDS ON COAT TYPE. COME WITH SMOOTH OR ROUGH COATED. I FIND MY ROUGH COATED DOESN'T SHED ALOT AT ALL.

Good with kids? - YES BUT AS WITH ALL TERRIERS THEY ARE SHARP LIVELY AND INQUESITIVE (SP) LITTLE DOGS. MAYBE BEST WITH OLDER CHILDREN THAN TODDLERS.

Good with other pets? - YES. JRT'S ARE BRED TO KILL RATS SO NOT ALWAYS GOOD WITH SMALL FURRIES. DEPENDS ON TEMPERMENT AND IF GROWN UP AROUND THEM.

Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? - BARK AT HIM, THEN ROLL OVER AND SHOW HIM THE VALUABLES!!

How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - THEY CAN AND WILL GO ALL DAY!! MINIMUM 1 HOUR A DAY.

I am basing the rest of this review on...
SUMO. APPROX 3 YEARS OLD. LIVED AS A WORKING DOG AND STUD CAGED. ADAPTED TO A HOME LIFE WITH OTHER DOGS AND CAT PERFECTLY. A TESTIMENT TO HIS BREED BECAUSE HIS CHARACTER IS FLAWLESS AND HE LOVES EVERYTHING!

3 best points
1. SMALL SO EASY TO HAVE IN THE HOME.
2. FIESTY, FULL OF CHARACTER AND FUN! WOULD SUIT OLDER KIDS AND GREAT FOR PLAYING BALL AND DOING AGILITY BASED GAMES. 
3. LOVING. JRT'S LOVE TO SNUGGLE, GIVE THEM A BED AND THEY'LL BORROW THEMSELVES UNDER THE DUVET!

3 worst 
1. GENERALIZING HERE BECAUSE MY JRT ISN'T ACTUALLY THIS BUT THEY CAN BE YAPPY. BARK AT TIMES WHEN THERE IS NO NEED AND BOY DO THEY GET A BIG NOISE FROM A LITTLE DOG!
2. NOT ALWAYS GOOD WITH OTHER ANIMALS. IE RABBITS, CATS.
3. POSSESSIVE. CAN BECOME VERY ATTACHED TO ONE PERSON, OR OBJECT.

Extra notes about this breed
I HAD NO EXPERIENCE OF JRT'S UNTIL ADOPTING SUMO. I'M A TOTAL CONVERT BECAUSE SINCE HAVING HIM I'VE MET OTHER TERRIER'S WHO ARE JUST AS LOVING AND SWEET AS HE IS. HE'S FULL OF FUN, LOVES TO GO FOR LONG WALKS BUT WILL CURL UP LIKE A LITTLE BALL IN THE EVENINGS AND SLEEP. HE ADORES OTHER DOGS AND IS A PERFECT GENTLEMAN TO HAVE AROUND. FOR A LITTLE DOG HE CERTAINLY MAKES HIMSELF KNOWN..BUT IN THE RIGHT WAYS!!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Daschund X Jack russell

Puppy Photo







Adult Photo








Useful quick dog info
Small breed

Sheds a lot? - sheds, but managable

Good with kids? - super with kids!! loves playing with Alfie, will growl at him ONLY to let him know his had enough!

Good with other pets? - Gets very excited with other dogs, but hoping thats just cause he wants to play. Same with cats, but getting very good with our rodents

Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar? -He will bark at the knock of the door, however once you open it he is all wagging tail and does wanna lick!

How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? - Minimum 1 walk a day, max 2. between 1 and 2 hours.

His name is Chazz, he is 11 months old, and I got him when he was 8 weeks old.

3 best points
-He is very loving. He will sit with you, have strokes and will kiss you! 
-Very obedient. He will do as you say straight away, sometimes hesitates but will still do it. 
-Fun. He will play lots and really enjoy it!

3 worst points
-He is a chewer! Will get things out of the bin and chew, he had my flower pot the other day and chewed it up, he will chew his fluffy toys to pieces and unstuff them! He also will have socks pants and bras if he could!
-A little hard to train! He is just very distracted! Can do it in the home, but harder to keep his attention outdoors!
-He is a barker! Getting there with him, but he will bark at other dogs when we are out!

Extra notes about this breed
He is a great dog breed! Yes he is not a pedigree but you couldnt ask for a better behaved dog really. He was very easy to toilet train and is great company! He is so beautiful and fantastic with Alfie! Would recommend this breed to anyone!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Hungarian Vizsla

Pics attached I hope!

*Medium breed*

*Sheds a lot?* - Doesn't moult much. Coat is extremely short and this breed doesn't have an undercoat.

*Good with kids? *- Very good natured with kids, enjoys interaction with children but it is an energetic and exhuberant breed generally so care should be taken with small children to ensure they are not knocked over during games!

*Good with other pets?* - Excellent with all my other pets which include a rabbit, hens, and cats

*Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar?* - Would lick a burglar but would bark first.

*How many walks a day (minimum) are needed? *- Minimum two long walks per day this is a very high energy breed.

*I am basing the rest of this review on...*
Alfie aged 2 and a half who I have had since a pup.

*3 best points*
Good natured. This breed is very trustworthy with children and other pets. It is a very even tempered breed well suited to family life.
Energetic. Vizsla's are very lively and busy dogs which makes them an absolute joy if you are a very active person who likes long walks.
Loveable. This breed is a very 'peopley' dog. Vizsla's like to be with you as much as possible and they are often referred to as velcro dogs - very accurate! I would say it isn't suitable if you are the type of person that doesn't have much time to spend with a dog.

*3 worst points*
Selective deafness. Recall can be difficult to crack as this breed has a strong hunting instinct and keen sense of smell and it is very focused (however this can be a very good thing if you are working your Viz). 
Energetic. You'll notice I've put this as a good point and bad point! This is because I'm sure some people would like the look of the Vizsla without realising that it needs a heck of a lot of exercise or otherwise it can become bored and destructive. A Vizsla is on the go and 'busy' most of the time which some people can find offputting - personally I don't.
Not very hardy. This could be a negative because they have very short coats and therefore are not really suited to a life outdoors (ie. permanently kennelled outside). Whereas you can do this with other working breeds it would be difficult to do with a Vizsla and not recommended.

*Extra notes about this breed*
Vizsla's are extremely fun dogs to own. If you want a breed that will get on with your other pets, adore family life, walk miles and miles and rarely tire out, hunt, retireve etc etc this dog is absolutely fantastic for any of these things. It is loyal and extremely affectionate and is a keen learner and a clever dog. If you want a dog that is happy to sit around and chill and only require moderate exercise maybe you might be advised not to consider this breed. As a retriever they are great. I have two friends who use their dogs as beating/picking up dogs and witnessing them work is a real joy.

Hope this is useful.


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> Hungarian Vizsla
> 
> Pics attached I hope!
> 
> ...


Oh they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

*Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador*

Puppy Picture









Adult Picture









Useful quick dog info - Rosie, 15 years old

*Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed? *Medium

*Sheds a lot?* - Average amount during normal shedding seasons

*Good with kids?* - Brilliant, very gentle, although can be a little boisterous as a pup

*Good with other pets?* - Yes, Rosie has been running lose together with rats, rabbits, guinea pigs, horses, ferrets, sheep and poultry. I think she may be a one off though! She is slightly wary of some dogs as we didn't really socialise her properly and she has been attacked once so not much trust. On the whole, very good.

*Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar?* We have been burgaled and she licked 

*How many walks a day (minimum) are needed?* - 2x 30mins was sufficient, plus playtime. Rosie roams around the stables and farm during the day, as well as having 24/7 access to the garden.

I am basing the rest of this review on... Rosie, 15 years, owned since 6 weeks old.

3 best points
1. Very intelligent, loved to learn
2. Gentle and loving, adore family and human company. So trust worthy.
3. Beautiful looking dog, unique and has the best traits of staffy and lab.

3 worst points
1. Very food oriented, bit of a scavenger.
2. Must be socialised properly from an early age to get trust in other dogs
3. I genuinely can't think of another!

Extra notes about this breed
Rosie is without a doubt the most loyal, loving, gentle and perfect family pet I have ever come across. She is a dream and a joy to own, loves to learn, be in the company of people and adores fuss and treats. For some reason she has never really played with toys though i imagine she is just a bit of an od-bod in this case. She can also be trusted with any small animal, large animal or livestock. She runs round the garden with hens, rabbits and the ferret (who bites the dog!) She likes to sit with the rats when they are free ranging and I have 100% trust in her that she will not harm them.
She loves to learn tricks and is very quick to learn - helped by her love for treats!
As a younger dog she was a little boisterous but never ever aggressive or dominant.
She has never been ill either, aside from ezcema in summer.
A fantastic dog, and wonderful representation of both breeds in her blood.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

*The Siberian Husky*



















*Useful quick dog info*

*Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed?* - Medium - much smaller than people imagine. They are the smallest and fastest of all the sled dog breeds.

*Sheds a lot? *- Sheds whole undercoat once or twice a year

*Good with kids?* - Brilliant with kids - need supervision though as they can sometimes get too enthusiastic and knock kids over

*Good with other pets?* - Extremely high prey drive - will chase and kill most small furry animals, birds etc. Some live with cats but they are very much the exception that proves the rule.

*Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar?* - Lick and lick and lick and lick - world's worst guard dog!

*How many walks a day (minimum) are needed?* - High energy dog and requires plenty of exercise. Having said that, given the opportunity, they will sleep 24/7 which is part of their arctic survivability - they will conserve energy whenever they are not actually active. By far the best way of exercising them is to run them in harness. They are doing what they were bred for and getting much more of a workout than they would by being walked on a lead or running free. 










*I am basing the rest of this review on..*.Ownership of some 30 Siberian Huskies over a 16 year period (currently 14) plus experience of several hundred coming through our welfare organisation.

*3 best points*

Absolutely beautiful dogs both in looks and in personality

Ideal dog for the active outdoors person - they combine the snuggliness of a lapdog with the iron hard toughness of an arctic sled dog

No other breed either gives or responds to affection so expressively

*3 worst points*

The majority of Siberian Huskies can never be safely let off lead in unenclosed areas. Their prey drive combined with their love of running in general and the chase in particular means that obedience is always little more than an optional extra. People who assume their dog is the exception to the rule are usually those who end up distraught and inconsolable when their dog is found dead in the road.

Siberian Huskies are excellent escape artists. They can jump or climb over tall fences, they can dig under walls, they can simply eat gates and they can slip, Houdini-like, through the tiniest of gaps before you've even noticed they have gone.

They are truly beautiful and this is their downfall. Too many irresponsible commercial breeders are selling them to people who are simply not prepared for the breed's characteristics, have done no research and have bought a pup simply because they have seen "Snow Dogs" or "Eight Below." They are high energy, very challenging dogs and are not ideal for first time owners. Our welfare organisation has taken in and rehomed over 400 dogs in a three year period - some as young as 8 weeks. Unless you are prepared to put in the same kind of time, effort and commitment to a Husky as you would to a human child, don't even think of getting one!

*Extra notes about this breed*

*The Siberian Husky - A Dog for all Seasons*
We hear a lot about "designer" breeds nowadays with breeders crossing a variety of breeds either for a particular purpose or simply for looks. The Siberian Husky was developed over thousands of years, but imagine the task it would set "designer dog" breeders if it was created today.

Imagine the specification for a start………….

OK - we want a breed which will:

*Survive and function effectively at temperatures down to -50 degrees C without any artificial aids.
*Pull a lightly laden sled tirelessly day after day over vast distances in arctic/sub-arctic conditions and enjoy it!
*Survive and thrive on the bare minimum of food.
*Be intelligent enough to take instructions from the sled driver, and also intelligent to ignore such instructions if they are likely to lead the team into danger.
*Survive and function effectively at temperatures up to 35/40 degrees C
*Be capable of hunting and catching its own food if necessary.
*Be able to live happily with large numbers of other dogs with minimal friction.
*Will love people in general and children in particular so that they can be used in winter to sleep with the children and keep them warm.
*Will look absolutely beautiful at all times.
*Will combine an infinite capacity and appetite for work with an ability to sleep anywhere and everywhere at the drop of a hat.
*Is capable of jumping/climbing high fences.
*Is capable of digging escape tunnels worthy of "The Great Escape" or "Colditz"
*Is capable (if given the opportunity) of destroying almost anything in seconds.
*Will combine the characteristics of an iron-hard sled dog with that of the softest lap dog.

These characteristics are what make up the amazing breed we call the Siberian Husky - the smallest and fastest of the arctic sled dog breeds. Siberians are, in large part, descendents of the dogs developed over a 3000 year period by the Chukchi people of Siberia, although a devastating series of famines during the 1860's meant that relatively few of the original Chukchi dogs survived and these had to be crossbred to other arctic sled breeds to re-establish the Chukchi sled-dog stock.

A nomadic, hunting people, the Chukchi required a dog which could withstand both the extreme arctic winters and the warm Siberian summers; could work amicably as part of a large team; could pull light loads over long distances at moderate speed; and which could live happily in the tents and igloos with the Chukchi and their children. The result was the dog which formed the basis for what we now know as the Siberian Husky. The breed started its new career as a working, racing, showing and pet dog after numbers were imported into the US, Canada and Alaska in the early years of the 20th Century, to work in the goldfields and compete in the developing sport of sled dog racing.

Siberians came to public prominence in 1925 when, amongst other sled dogs, they took part in the famous "Serum Run" race against time, to Nome, a remote coastal town in Alaska. An epidemic of diptheria had broken out in Nome and the only way of getting vaccine to Nome in the depths of the Alaskan winter was by dog sled. Although many mushers and their dog teams took part in this heroic venture, history records that one man, Leonhard Seppala and his team of Siberian Huskies, played a pivotal role in its success. Seppala and his team ran more than six times as far as any other team - 340 miles in all - in the worst weather conditions that the Alaskan winter could throw at them. This feat of strength, stamina and fortitude, more than anything sums up the capabilities of the Siberian Husky. Behind the beautiful exterior and friendly manner lie muscles of steel, a tireless spirit and a timeless desire to run.

The very first Siberians arrived in the UK in the 1940's, but it was not until the 1960's that more dogs were imported and their establishment as a breed here in the UK was assured.

Siberian Huskies, to those who love the breed, are the most wonderful dogs in the world! They are not a dog for everyone however. Siberian huskies are not Labradors - they are an independent, 'primitive' breed which loves human company, but which is quite capable of surviving without it. 
Their particular strengths and qualities sometimes make them difficult to live with. To start with, they are extremely clever escape artists. They can jump or climb over, dig under, eat through or break down most things you try to contain them with. They can be extremely destructive, although this is usually down to boredom - especially if left alone for long periods. The vast majority of huskies cannot be let off lead. They will run and run - not to get away from you, but simply for the pleasure of running (and maybe to get that cat or squirrel they just spotted!). They are fierce and effective natural predators. During the summer, the Chukchi would let them loose to hunt for themselves and they have lost neither the instinct nor the ability. Life with cats and other small animals can sometimes be "interesting." Siberians occasionally come into rescue because they have killed cats but they were, literally, only doing what comes naturally.

Siberians are amazingly intelligent and can do anything a border collie can do (only better) - the difference is, a husky will perform a 'trick' once or twice and lose interest - a collie will carry on repeating it just to please its human!

On the positive side, Siberians are the most wonderfully affectionate and loving dogs you could ever hope to meet. Unconditional love is what they do best. Whether you are in a good mood, a bad mood, angry, depressed, ill or well, your husky will still love you and show it actively.

Although they are working dogs and really love to work, they are just as happy to take the occasional walk and live life as a couch potato. We often say that they have only two speeds - full speed and asleep!

Siberian Huskies are probably the world's worst guard dogs. They love everyone (including burglars) and will sell their soul for a cuddle or a tasty treat.

Their striking looks are sometimes their downfall as people are occasionally tempted to acquire a Husky without "doing their homework" on the breed. Then, later, when the puppy eats the sofa or destroys the garden, it is shunted off into rescue. If you are tempted by a Husky, take some time to talk to other Husky owners before you take the big step into ownership. Huskies usually live to 15 at least. Are you willing to make a similar commitment to having a child???

*Health Warning - Siberian Huskies are addictive and can seriously affect your way of life!*

When people acquire their first Siberian Husky (or other northern breed) we feel they should heed the health warning below. Siberian Huskies carry a huge risk of addiction and consequent mental health problems. Psychiatrists have identified a fairly consistent psychopathology followed by those who become addicted to Siberian Huskies. This illness is commonly known as "Siberian Syndrome" (or more generally, "Sled Dog Syndrome")

*Stage One* - Normality (or whatever passes for it!) is compromised by initial infection - often caused by direct exposure to Siberian Huskies in the street, at a dog show, or infection-by proxy as a result of exposure to televisual, cinematographic or photographic images (for example a viewing of "Snow Dogs" or "Iron Will"). An incubation period (this could be weeks, months or years long) is followed by:

*Stage Two* - purchase of cute husky puppy

*Stage Three* - conversion of house/garden into puppy-proof bunker.

*Stage Four* - consideration of acquiring second pup (to keep first pup company)

*Stage Five* - exposure to and infection by the showing/working bug (worst case scenario - both infections concurrently)

*Stage Six* - Gradual acquisition of more dogs (justified by the fact that you "need" them for your team, or you need better dogs to show)

*Stage Seven* - you suddenly realise that none of the friends you had before Stage Two ever visit any more and that all your current friends have multiple dogs.

*Stage Eight* - You exchange your posh car for a caged-out Transit Van so you have more room for the dogs (and the rig etc etc)

*Stage Nine* - You exchange your big house with tiny garden for a smaller house with a huge garden.

*Stage Ten* - you notice that an increasingly large proportion of your income goes on the dogs. You start to shop for your own clothes in Charity Shops.

*Stage Eleven* - If employment and finances allow, you move from your pleasant urban/suburban semi to a broken down cottage in the middle of Scotland (or if you don't yet want to go the whole hog - yet, somewhere in rural Norfolk ).

*Stage Twelve* - You are driving your mud-spattered Transit out of a forest at 7am in the morning after running several teams of your dogs in harness for 5 or 6 miles in the mud and ice. You are wet through, your feet and hands are raw with cold but your face is burning as your heater kicks in. Your dogs are asleep - gently and happily steaming in their cages behind you. You glance over at the well-dressed drivers snug and warm in their top of the range Audis on their way to well-paid office jobs and without a trace of irony, ask yourself, "How can anyone live like that?"

Hope this is useful

Mick


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

I just found this thread because a googlespider was looking at it :lol:

Can I do a pom? 

*POMERANIAN*

*Puppy Photo*
See first attachment below

*Adult Photo*
See second attachment below

*Useful quick dog info*

*Small/Medium/Large or Giant Breed?* - Toy breed

*Sheds a lot?* - Not as much as you'd expect from looking at their coats.

*Good with kids?* - Yes but they're such small dogs they can easily get hurt and so, for the dogs sake as much as anything, supervision is needed

*Good with other pets?* - Yes, we have cats and a house rabbit

*Lick the burglar/Bite the burglar?* - Fantastic guard dogs and will let you know if anything is a miss and I've no doubt would defend you to their death 

*How many walks a day (minimum) are needed?* - Very high energy breed, 2 walks a day is a minimum

*I am basing the rest of this review on...*
Bumble, my angel boy, who's just over 2 years old

*3 best points*
Very intelligent and willing to learn as regards obedience training and agility

Wonderfully loyal and devoted

Little dog with a lions heart, they'd do anything for you

*
3 worst points*
Very noisy, as with a lot of spitz breeds

Can be stubborn and head strong

Can suffer from separation anxiety

*Extra notes about this breed*
They really are a wonderful breed to own. They're full of character and life and an absolute joy to be around. Though they're small they tend to be fantastic at agility and their speed is a big advantage there too. They have a 'normal' face shape and tend to be quite healthy although they can be prone to heart problems. Average life-span is around 14 to 15 years. They can be quite highly strung, however and really aren't 'lap dogs' despite their size due to their energy and love of playing and running about. People will stop and ask questions, want to pick them up etc etc. Perpetual motion is an apt phrase :lol: Again, just to stress this point - they are HIGHLY vocal and need continuous training to keep barking to a minimum.


----------

